

Tell HN: HackerNews for iPad - libin

Dear Hackers,<p>Here comes HackerNews for iPad:<p>http://itunes.apple.com/app/hackernews-for-ipad/id364899977?mt=8<p>If you have an iPad, this should help you to read HackerNews more enjoyable!<p>It is very simple, and it got rejected at the beginning because of that.
======
costan
Spam-following people on twitter to promote your app: bad idea. I reported you
as a spammer.

------
jason_slack
Looks interesting, I technically check HN via my Headliner (an RSS app).

Does this just do HN or other RSS too? I did not see a link to a website for
more information.

~~~
libin
It is built for HN only . It had two tabs for you to switch between articles
and comments easily.

I am adding some detail info on my website for it:

<http://blog.libinpan.com/hacker-news/>

Thanks!

------
justliving
looks nice! What would be the added-value comparing to a "normal" RSS reader?
E.g. why should I spent $0.99 for it?

~~~
libin
The added-value for now is the Article/Comments tab on the top right, which
auto load comments page when you view the article.

It's the way how I read the hackernews, spend more time on comments than the
articles themselves.

Thanks and look forward to hearing your experience on it.

